# Oklacon is upon us!



## TamaraRose (Sep 14, 2008)

only 40 more days to the start of my so far favorite camping  con.. and Oklahoma best and so far only convention...  sooo... who coming?

Remember if you wanna come and haven't  preregistered  yet you will still have time till October 1st... www.oklacon.org . so come have some fun with us sing around the campfire and play the most  awesome game of tag you will ever find. 

 also if you want to send art for the artshow... you dont have to be there to do so  just  peek here http://oklacon.org/html/artshow.html
and   follow the instructions

 so come have fun


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 3, 2008)

its geting so much  closer in only 3 weeks oklacon  will happen once again in oklahoma... camping  friends  and fun... so whos coming?


----------



## Cikea (Oct 3, 2008)

i'll be there too, trying to think what I want to cookout for 2 meals tho think i'll do burgers and steak maby some beer(not sure on the beer tho)


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 3, 2008)

they do  give  free meals  but  bring your own is good too   sometime we  nibble around the fire and share... i think you can still bring booze just remember  there are minors   some of the time


----------



## Cikea (Oct 3, 2008)

Yea only bringing stuff for 2 meals and the beer still debating. Itâ€™s kind of silly I was in the store other night and saw a mini keg and thought I want one it looks cool. Then I get home and remember crap I donâ€™t drink what am I gonna do with this so there might be free beer for anyone that's of age till it's empty :grin:


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 5, 2008)

you will have lots of friend by the end of that night


----------



## Seffywuff (Oct 6, 2008)

Being an Oklahoma fur, I'm definitely going to be coming! I'll be taking lots of photographs, so I'll be one of the guys with a big camera. I hope more people respond to this thread, because I would certainly like to meet some new friends. 

It's gonna be a blast!


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 8, 2008)

hi  seffy.!*snuggles*


----------



## Seffywuff (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey there *slurp* =P


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 9, 2008)

ill get there  if all goes as planed on wedsday   afternoon or evening... with stomy


----------



## Istanbul (Oct 9, 2008)

I shall be present.


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 13, 2008)

awesomeness  istan  bunneh... ill see you there

 9  days  left *is excited*


----------



## Cikea (Oct 13, 2008)

think I will cook my supper thur, looks like I will have some free beer that night


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 14, 2008)

*snuggles* awesome... only food for me inless someone has something other then beer tho i may get alittle...


----------



## Cikea (Oct 14, 2008)

sorry got the charge for the coke, hehe naw will have non beer around I got to have somthing the drink since I dont drink  if that makes since

will also have a few free hotdogs those will be first come first served


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 20, 2008)

cool... and yea i know  people  who are non achoalic... i drink achoal  but beer taste like ear wax


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, I have a question about Oklacon, but cannot find where to ask it 

I'm cheap, but also anti-social. So I'm trying to figure out if it would be cool to set up the back of my SUV as a bed and just sleep in that instead of the A-Frames 

Anyone know? Or know who I could ask?


----------



## Cikea (Oct 22, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Well, I have a question about Oklacon, but cannot find where to ask it
> 
> I'm cheap, but also anti-social. So I'm trying to figure out if it would be cool to set up the back of my SUV as a bed and just sleep in that instead of the A-Frames
> 
> Anyone know? Or know who I could ask?


 
not sure but to be safe I'd buy the camping permit(will also have park in camping spot think)


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 22, 2008)

Makes sense ^_^

I think I'll have to attend


----------



## Devia_Luna (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm still too poor to drive the 83 miles... Maybe next year now that I know about it!


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks to everyone who attended it was a blast hope to see yall next year


----------



## Kitshera Aureana (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice con.

Was a lot of fun.


----------



## Yain (Oct 29, 2008)

TamaraRose, I had a blast! I am dragging two people next time with me, and Jeff Goode better show up next year, because he was a riot.


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 30, 2008)

*nods* oh yes... more people is great... and  i do  hope jeef shows up again... that would be AWESOME...  meow...


----------



## Istanbul (Oct 31, 2008)

Jeff was a trip, in all the right ways.
Acting in both of the shows was a blast.
And I'm already thinking up new, horrible things to make people do as Steve Irwin's Ghost for next year's Predator and Prey.


----------



## TamaraRose (Nov 4, 2008)

istanbul is  evil  Really....  *hides*


----------



## TamaraRose (Dec 6, 2008)

ok now  i am back   and i find y self looking for a fellow who i meet this  year he is intresting and i injoyed  talking to him... he didnt have a fur name   when he  came in... but  said his sona  was a lion so  we dubed him.. beause he had blonde hair... Blonde lion... he was also selling  crystals... and weaveing metal  about them... if any one has an email or  messanger... note me  plz


----------

